# Need help! Is this her First heat?!



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubi is nearly 5 1/2 months old, yesterday we were walking and she had blood in her wee. Worried, I rang the vet who told me to go in. She examined her and said she thinks she is more than likely starting her first heat...

I have never had a female dog before and there hasn't been any blood today but she is weeing an awful lot in the house, she is usually very we'll house trained but she's making no effort to go to the door even if it's open!!

She is a little swollen down below but nothing that is really obvious! 

Can anyone shed any light on this? 

Thanks

Charlotte (and rubi)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If one of my females is having accidents in the house, it has always been a UTI.. I would go back to the vet.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

That was my first thought, it's not small amounts of wee though, and the vet said if it was a uti she would be struggling to go, with very little or nothing coming out. She said give it a week and if no more signs then they would do a swab.

What would the signs of heat be?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had a female get a UTI while in heat. So confirming she is in heat will not rule out UTI. 

Heat signs are swelling and discharge.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok thank you.

The vet wants to let nature run its course before interfering with anti bionics for a uti..... Guess I need to go with what she says?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No. I would go to another Vet before I would take that kind of chance. A UTI is not going to "run its course" typically. She will need antibiotics if that's what it is. One of our members some time ago actually lost his dog (the dog died) because of a simple UTI that went untreated for too long. 

_p.s. You're going to need to collect a urine sample to take in to the Vet for testing. It's not as hard as you might think. Go to the Dollar Store and buy a $1 soup ladle, to be used for this purpose only. Duct tape the ladle onto the end of a yard stick. When she squats to pee, slide the soup ladle under her and catch some of it. Put it into a glass or plastic container that you don't want back. Take it to the Vet._


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never had a vet tell me to let a UTI run its course.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It seems early for her first heat from what I've heard. Has anyone known of a V go into heat at that age? 

I'd also think if it were a UTI it would be more obvious. Scout had one a few months back and she had accidents in the house and would also pee many times outside with reduced flow, clear straining. 

I agree you should get a second opinion. In the meantime, if it is a UTI make sure she's getting lots of fluids to help flush out the bacteria. Adding a bit of acidic fruit juice, apple cider vinegar, or chamomile tea can help too. Cranberry is best, but orange can work too. I opted for the tea which I steeped in chicken broth and mixed with her food to get her to take it.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments...

when the vet examined her, she said Rubi was not in pain or discomfort when she was feeling her bladder, she took her temperature and said she was fine temp wise. She also said Rubi would be weeing often but very little, which is not the case, she is weeing often but a lot!

The vet never said let the UTI run its course, she said she didn't want to interfere with antibiotics if it was infact Rubi coming into season.

I have emailed the breeder to see when her mum first came into season, might give me a better idea of when Rubi might.

She is completely fine in herself apart from that. She is eating/drinking as normal, playing as normal, walking as normal... I have read that when a bitch is coming into heat she may urinate more frequently, marking, to tell the boys she is ready. Has anyone else heard/experienced this?


----------

